# Will complete bachelors' next year. Wish to work abroad under one of the top chefs. Suggestions?



## furqan meerza (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am from Mumbai, India. I am currently pursuing bachelors in Hotel Management from one of the top colleges here (IHM Mumbai). Culinary arts and technology is one of the core subjects and that is where my interest lies. I will complete my course by April '17 post which I wish to work abroad under one of the best chefs. 

The reason I do not want to take the standard route of getting a job at a Restaurant or Hotel here in India via the college campus interviews is due to the Work culture, Pay Scale, Knowledge and other factors over here. Also, I cannot financially afford to do another course or a master's' abroad unlike few of my batch mates who will be joining CIA, LCB and other top institutes. So, this is how I have figured out I can perfect my skills by training under the top chefs. My aim is to explore classical cooking methods and redefine the Indian cuisine that has not been explored yet.

In the past, I've done an apprenticeship during my last summer break for 2 months under Chef Alex Sanchez at 'The Table' who is quite famous out here and hails from California. Also, I have done a month each in the Italian and Chinese kitchens of Grand Hyatt Hotel Mumbai. Currently, again during my summer break I'm working under Chef Mukhtar Qureshi in a classical Indian restaurant 'Neel'

Also, I am a practicing Muslim and bound by the Halal dietary law and would prefer working at a restaurant where there is minimal use of wine and pork in the menu as I would not be able to taste such dishes.

So, I would be really thankful if you guys could suggest me a few chefs/restaurants where I could begin my journey as I need to start figuring out visa process and other formalities for the respective country. Thanks in advance.

Cheers!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The usual thing to do is to contact places you want to work, and ask them if they have positions available.

In S'pore, I had opportunity to work with many muslim professionals.  The general attitude was, if it was part of the job, they would do it.  The head butcher, for example would produce a lot of sausage and forcemeats.  He'd go precisely by recipie, get the Exec or Exec Sous to try a bit, then continue.  Same with the pastry guys, they'd scale out "X" amount of booze, mix it with syrup for cakes, or with coffee for tiramisu.  No one said they had to taste it, and if they were ever unsure, they'd get someone to try it first before going into production.

That being said, most employers scheduled muslim staff accordingly around Ramadan and holidays like  Hari Raya.  Can't say for certain if N.American or European employers are aware of these dates.

Hope this helps


----------



## furqan meerza (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi foodpump, thanks forresponding. Could you suggest me a few restaurants in Canada or rather chefs I could look out for and what position I can apply for. Because Canada has a fairly good Indian population. Also, I have learnt 2 levels of French and have just appeared for A2 Diplome at Alliance Francaise. So, this could help me survive in parts like Quebec.

What you've suggested for the Halal issue is exactly what I've been doing, so that shouldn't be a major concern. 

Thanks a lot once again.


----------



## luis de vence (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello Furqan,

If you haven't already, I would suggest checking out the world's top 50 list by S.Pellegrino. Each year they award the best restaurants in the world and also break it down into a Latin America and Asia list. The Asia list might intrigue you as you will find several Indian chef's practicing similar culinary styles like the one you wish to pursue.

This list is a great stepping stone into discovering the world's elite chefs, and their vision. I don't know all the best chef's in the world but when in doubt I always consult the list and I always discover someone new. Then I investigate them, the restaurant and I discover similar restaurants, different chefs with the same vision and up and coming ones. It's an experience.

Best of luck on your journey, Furqan,


----------



## furqan meerza (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Chef Luis, thanks a lot for responding. I have been following the St.Pellegrino rankings. Now that you have mentioned, I'll use it well as a resource.

Will surely do as you've suggested and begin the application process. Please pray that I get thru to what's best for me and preferably a paid job there cause I can't really afford to do a stage.

Will keep you updated . Thank you very much for the advice.


----------

